# Offre mipe, peut-on personnaliser le portable?



## capitaine_choc (17 Mai 2005)

Bonjour.
Avez-vous réussi à personnaliser un ibook acheté via l'offre mipe? Je souhaite acheter un ibook via cette offre, mais le disque de 30go est trop petit pour moi. Malheuresement via apple store aucune offre de personalisation n'est proposé. Serait-ce possible par un revendeur local?
Merci.


----------



## Zyrol (17 Mai 2005)

Non, ce n'est pas possible. Par contre tu peux toujours acheter un portable offre MIPE et faire changer le DD par la suite. un centre agrée apple te le fera sans te faire sauter la garantie ou alors tu peux toujours te le faire toi meme, beaucoup de post avec des photos t'aideront, mais là tu fais sauter la garantie....


----------



## liliminipuce (17 Mai 2005)

euh... en fait il me semble que si, c'est possible de personnaliser avec l'offre MIPE.
Voilà le lien... http://www.alis.fr/   que j'avais trouvé dans un autre post...
Mais je ne l'ai pas testé...


----------



## macarel (17 Mai 2005)

capitaine_choc a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour.
> Avez-vous réussi à personnaliser un ibook acheté via l'offre mipe? Je souhaite acheter un ibook via cette offre, mais le disque de 30go est trop petit pour moi. Malheuresement via apple store aucune offre de personalisation n'est proposé. Serait-ce possible par un revendeur local?
> Merci.


PowerBook 15? 1,5Ghz Combo

Ecran TFT 15,2"- 1280 x 854
512 Mo de mémoire DDR333 
                Disque dur Ultra ATA/100 de 80 Go
Lecteur DVD/Graveur CD-RW
ATI Mobility RADEON 9700 
64 Mo DDR de mémoire vidéo
Carte AirPort Extreme (802.11g)
Bluetooth intégrés
Ethernet Gigabit
FireWire 400 & 800
Sorties S-vidéo & DVI


----------



## irix2A (17 Mai 2005)

c'est peut etre hs mais pourquoi tu te penche pas sur le powerbook il a un disk de 80 G


----------



## capitaine_choc (17 Mai 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> PowerBook 15? 1,5Ghz Combo
> 
> Ecran TFT 15,2"- 1280 x 854
> 512 Mo de mémoire DDR333
> ...


putain mais t'es con toi franchement. J'ai demandé un ibook, pas un powerbook. Evidemment si j'avais suffisament de fric à perdre je prendrais le powerbook mais je suis désolé, je suis pas pété de thunes.


----------



## capitaine_choc (17 Mai 2005)

liliminipuce a dit:
			
		

> euh... en fait il me semble que si, c'est possible de personnaliser avec l'offre MIPE.
> Voilà le lien... http://www.alis.fr/   que j'avais trouvé dans un autre post...
> Mais je ne l'ai pas testé...


ok merci je vais essayer.
a+


----------



## vincmyl (17 Mai 2005)

Tu peux pas il me semble configurer a fond via MIPE


----------



## liliminipuce (17 Mai 2005)

capitaine_choc a dit:
			
		

> ok merci je vais essayer.
> a+


 
ben de rien... faut bien s'entraider  ... entre budgets serrés...
En fait j'ai le même projet que toi... et j'aurais besoin de 80G... et au final l'offre se révèle quand même plutôt intéressante... puisque avec 80G + office + BT... on arrive à 1350 euros...
J'attends l'eventuelle mise à jour... et je switche...

Tiens nous/ moi au courant si t'achètes sur ce lien...


----------



## capitaine_choc (17 Mai 2005)

j'attendais aussi la MAJ, que j'espérait il y a 3 semaines. Pour office en fait j'ai déjà acheté la version 2004 pro donc pas besoin. C'est quoi BT?


----------



## puffade (17 Mai 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> Non, ce n'est pas possible. Par contre tu peux toujours acheter un portable offre MIPE et faire changer le DD par la suite. un centre agrée apple te le fera sans te faire sauter la garantie ou alors tu peux toujours te le faire toi meme, beaucoup de post avec des photos t'aideront, mais là tu fais sauter la garantie....




un bon conseil: s'abstenir d'ouvrir la machine tout seul. prise de risque assurée mais si tuaimes le grand frisson, fonçe (c(est mieux qu'un tour de montagnes russes)


----------



## liliminipuce (17 Mai 2005)

capitaine_choc a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi BT?


 
Blue Tooth... 
Désolée pour les abus d'abréviations... c'est un réflexe d'étudiante trop habituée à la prise de note


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

y a toujours la solution ibook avec 30Go+disque dur externe qu'est la plus economique


----------



## capitaine_choc (17 Mai 2005)

liliminipuce a dit:
			
		

> Blue Tooth...
> Désolée pour les abus d'abréviations... c'est un réflexe d'étudiante trop habituée à la prise de note


ah ok y'a pas de mal!


----------



## capitaine_choc (17 Mai 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> y a toujours la solution ibook avec 30Go+disque dur externe qu'est la plus economique


c'est une idée ouais. D'autant que niveau perfs c'est mieux. Par contre niveau encombrement c'est moins bien. Voilà ce que je vais faire:
1- J'attends la sortie du nouveau ibook
2- je regarde ce qu'il y a comme dur de base.
3- je compare l'offre mipe avec les 6% de reduction étudiante.
A partir de la j'aviserai


----------



## PinkTurtle (17 Mai 2005)

capitaine_choc a dit:
			
		

> putain mais t'es con toi franchement. ..... mais je suis désolé, je suis pas pété de thunes.





			
				capitaine_choc a dit:
			
		

> Pour office en fait j'ai déjà acheté la version 2004 pro donc pas besoin



Bah, c'etait pas si bete puisque tu dis avoir acheté la version pro qui coute assez cher ( sur le lien c'est 619 euros... ). Sinon, tu sais qu'elle n'est que a 65 euros pour les ibook, c'est une bonne affaire.


----------



## irix2A (17 Mai 2005)

au dis moi ta mere elle t a pas apris la politesse , je pense que s'étais juste pour te renseingner qu'on t a proposé un powerbook si ta pas d'argent tu as qua travailler tu en aura mais t as pas besoin de parler au gens comme ca


----------



## PinkTurtle (17 Mai 2005)

capitaine_choc a dit:
			
		

> 3- je compare l'offre mipe avec les 6% de reduction étudiante.



Est ce que tu as deja regardé les offres ADC? ( tu as 10% sur l'ibook mais un abonnement de 90 euros a payer). ca peut etre intéressant si tu ne prends pas l'applecare proposée avec l'offre MIPE. c'est la reflexion que je m'etais faite qd j'ai acheté mon 14".

A aussi, si tu achetes la carte ISIC ( 12 euros  je crois) , tu as aussi les 10% sur l'applestore. C'est  mieux que les 6% . La carte ISIC doit etre mieux que l'offre ADC en ce moment.


----------



## ederntal (17 Mai 2005)

Euh les gars... On peut tout a fait PERSONNALISER sont ordianteur MIPE via l'apple store... il suffit de les appeler!


----------



## mickeyclub (18 Mai 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Euh les gars... On peut tout a fait PERSONNALISER sont ordianteur MIPE via l'apple store... il suffit de les appeler!



C'est faux j'ai pris un PB 17 car il n'était pas possible d'augmenter disque dur et carte vidéo normalement proposée en option sur un PB 15 offre MIPE. Je les ai eus au téléphone, et de plus ils se sont montrés arrangeants et rapides sur le PB 17 vu que c'était en remplacement de 3 imac G5 de merde.


----------



## vincmyl (18 Mai 2005)

Oui donc on peut pas pour l'offre MIPE mais pour l'offre éducation "classique" on peut


----------



## macarel (18 Mai 2005)

capitaine_choc a dit:
			
		

> putain mais t'es con toi franchement. J'ai demandé un ibook, pas un powerbook. Evidemment si j'avais suffisament de fric à perdre je prendrais le powerbook mais je suis désolé, je suis pas pété de thunes.


Je ne suis pas peté de tunes non plus, je me considère pas con pour autant. Et mes excuses pour l'erreur de lecture de ma part.
Des insultes pour si peu, pfffff


----------



## puffade (18 Mai 2005)

capitaine_choc a dit:
			
		

> putain mais t'es con toi franchement. J'ai demandé un ibook, pas un powerbook. Evidemment si j'avais suffisament de fric à perdre je prendrais le powerbook mais je suis désolé, je suis pas pété de thunes.




Toi tu fais très fort. Je serais toi, je me calmerais un peu car si tu insultes les gens qui cherchent à t'aider, tu ne vas pas faire de vieux os ici, comme ailleurs d'ailleurs. Alors respires un grand coup et fais tes excuses à la personne en question.


----------



## capitaine_choc (18 Mai 2005)

PinkTurtle a dit:
			
		

> Bah, c'etait pas si bete puisque tu dis avoir acheté la version pro qui coute assez cher ( sur le lien c'est 619 euros... ). Sinon, tu sais qu'elle n'est que a 65 euros pour les ibook, c'est une bonne affaire.


à 30 euros la version pro c'est une encore meilleure affaire


----------



## capitaine_choc (18 Mai 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas peté de tunes non plus, je me considère pas con pour autant. Et mes excuses pour l'erreur de lecture de ma part.
> Des insultes pour si peu, pfffff


ah c'est une erreur? autant pour moi alors.


----------



## capitaine_choc (18 Mai 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Euh les gars... On peut tout a fait PERSONNALISER sont ordianteur MIPE via l'apple store... il suffit de les appeler!


oui c'est bien plus simple. Merci de vos conseils a+


----------



## PinkTurtle (18 Mai 2005)

capitaine_choc a dit:
			
		

> à 30 euros la version pro c'est une encore meilleure affaire



 ca m'intéresse! comment tu fais pour avoir ca? ( ma tante cherche une version d'office qui coute pas la peau des fesses )


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

heu... par contre l'offre mipe ca a quoi de different d'un credit normal ?
'fin, ce truc super genial, qu'a demandé des mois de negociation, etc. ce n'est qu'un credit en fait ?


----------



## PinkTurtle (18 Mai 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> heu... par contre l'offre mipe ca a quoi de different d'un credit normal ?
> 'fin, ce truc super genial, qu'a demandé des mois de negociation, etc. ce n'est qu'un credit en fait ?



l'offre MIPE propose un crédit avec un taux tres bas ( environ 3% voir moins). Mais si tu vas acheter cash ton ibook/powerbook MIPE , tu peux le faire ( ca t'evite le crédit).
Sinon, l'offre MIPE avait comme avantage de proposer des ordis personalisés aux besoins des étudiants ( en théorie, soit 512 Mo, Office pour 65 euros pour les ibooks, applecare moins chers...). Donc, si tu compares avec les offres éducations et que tu trouves que c'est moins cher pour toi tu prends ca.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

PinkTurtle a dit:
			
		

> l'offre MIPE propose un crédit avec un taux tres bas ( environ 3% voir moins). Mais si tu vas acheter cash ton ibook/powerbook MIPE , tu peux le faire ( ca t'evite le crédit).
> Sinon, l'offre MIPE avait comme avantage de proposer des ordis personalisés aux besoins des étudiants ( en théorie, soit 512 Mo, Office pour 65 euros pour les ibooks, applecare moins chers...). Donc, si tu compares avec les offres éducations et que tu trouves que c'est moins cher pour toi tu prends ca.



 :hein:  :mouais: 
Taux Effectif Global annuel de 9,381%, soit un coût total du crédit de 144,72¤ et un coût total de l'achat à crédit de 1143,72¤ pour l'ibook 12"

en gros... t'as un portable a 999¤ au lieu de 1014 (75¤ la barette de 256 chez appel)... 

 :mouais: 

bon, par contre, y a microsoft office a 65 ¤ au lieu de 179 ¤... donc une belle reduc...

si je résume, l'offre MIPE, c'est bidon... 
1. le choix est restreint entre 3 machines
2. on te refile une barette de 256 pour 75¤, alors qu'a ce prix, tu pourrais avoir 512 chez un autre revendeur
3. c'est un credit comme un autre  (exeption faites, si on prend microsoft office)

j'ai juste ?


----------



## PinkTurtle (18 Mai 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> Taux Effectif Global annuel de 9,381%, soit un coût total du crédit de 144,72¤ et un coût total de l'achat à crédit de 1143,72¤ pour l'ibook 12"


Faut pas le prendre chez Apple le crédit, c'est pourri. Faut le prendre chez ta banque ou la c'est environ 3%. Enfin, moi, j'ai pris mon portable mipe cash, c'est encore plus simple. 



			
				kasparov a dit:
			
		

> bon, par contre, y a microsoft office a 65 ¤ au lieu de 179 ¤... donc une belle reduc...


Oui, ca c'est un des avantages. Car autrement, faut pas se leurrer, bcp de gens le piratent. L'autre avantage est l'Apple Care vraiment moins cher.



			
				kasparov a dit:
			
		

> si je résume, l'offre MIPE, c'est bidon...
> 1. le choix est restreint entre 3 machines
> 2. on te refile une barette de 256 pour 75¤, alors qu'a ce prix, tu pourrais avoir 512 chez un autre revendeur
> 3. c'est un credit comme un autre  (exeption faites, si on prend microsoft office)


Oui, je trouve que c'est bien résumé. Sauf que ce sont trois machines tres courantes chez Apple et que la barrette ne coute pas 75 euros, on sait pas trop combien d'ailleurs.Si tu prends les deux options Office+Apple Cere, Mipe devient rentable. ( encore plus, si tu prends l'ordi cash).

Voila, j'espère avoir fait un petit résumé compréhensible


----------



## valoriel (18 Mai 2005)

L'offre MIPE, c'est :

- La possibilités de souscrire un crédit auprés de différents établissement banquaires, et ce à un taux particulièrement attractif.

- La volonté du gouvernement de développer la couverture wi-fi des universités.

- La proposition par des partenaires (apple, del, sony...) de machines répondant à certains critères (512Mo de méoire, wi-fi et bluetooh de base)

Maintenant, rien ne t'empèche de souscrire à un crédit MIPE pour t'acheter un autre ordinateur (voire complétement autre chose chez certaine banque) ou bien d'acheter cash un ordi MIPE


----------



## St0rm (18 Mai 2005)

ON peut tout à fait personnaliser son iBook avec l'offre mipe.
Le miens je l'ai personnalisé via l'apple store (l'offre mipe c qu'un crédit hin, une fois que vous avez les sous, y'a plus qu'à faire un virement et hop)
ma config : iBook G4 1.33, 768 Mb de Ram, 80 Gb de disque dur, sans blootooth. Et en prime, j'ai choppé neverwinter nights avec.
Alors, pas possible avec l'offre mipe ? 
*sifflote*


----------



## Tatyanah (12 Juin 2005)

Alors on ne peut pas configurer les ordis qu'on achète via MIPE?
je me demandais sils étaient livrés avec tiger...?
mais pour un PB il y a quand même 1000euros de reduction, et vous pensez que ça vaut quand même pas la peine?
loffre education dlapple store c'est juste -10% il me semble...


----------



## capitaine_choc (12 Juin 2005)

PinkTurtle a dit:
			
		

> ca m'intéresse! comment tu fais pour avoir ca? ( ma tante cherche une version d'office qui coute pas la peau des fesses )


tu bosses chez microsoft, ou tu connais qq'un qui y bosse


----------



## capitaine_choc (12 Juin 2005)

Tatyanah a dit:
			
		

> Alors on ne peut pas configurer les ordis qu'on achète via MIPE?
> je me demandais sils étaient livrés avec tiger...?
> mais pour un PB il y a quand même 1000euros de reduction, et vous pensez que ça vaut quand même pas la peine?
> loffre education dlapple store c'est juste -10% il me semble...


8% sur apple store et 6% en boutique.
par contre tes 1000 euros de réduc je vois pas comment tu les atteint, sauf peut-être en comtant le prix des licences en plein tarif


----------

